# Fishlake 03/01 & 03/02



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Just got back from Fishlake yesterday from the weekend. It was slower than usual, But between 4 of us(that actually fished :? ) We managed 9 Lakers(The biggest one measured out just over 24"), 29 rainbows (biggest 19"), 14 splake (20"was the longest) & about a thousand perch :shock: . 

For the majority of the time , We fished 95 feet of water, all lakers were caught right off the bottom with lighter colored 4" tube jigs tipped with sucker or perch meat(sometimes the occasional squirt of anise Smelly jelly), and I had to pick up a second pole permit before we left(glad I did) as all the rainbows were suspended around 15-20 feetand were biting on little Gitzits tipped with a wax or meal worm. During the slowers times of the day, we packed all the stuff over about 15 feet off shore, in about 8 feet of water. Every time the jig went down we would have one of those pesky little perch on the end of the line, with an occasional splake. They were biting on the same jigs we were catching the bow on.

Saturday was a awesome day, some wind during the expected times, but the sun never went away. Sunday was a different story, 50-80 mile an hour wind, blizzard conditions(very cold) . The wind actually lifted the corner of the tent a few times, and if the tent didnt have somebody in it at all times, it was gone. At about noon we decided we had enough of the cold weather, the fishing wasnt the greatest(not as good as saturday) so we decided to pack it up. Riding back on the snowmobiles, we couldnt see 10 feet in fromt of us, so apparently we were going in circles trying to find the truck. About 25 mins later, we finally found the truck. Driving off the mountain was a pain,. It took us nearly 2 hours to go the 7 miles from Fishlake down to the highway as the wind was terrible, and made several 4-6 foot drifts across the road. Finally after being stopped on the top in the wind for about 45 mins, the few trucks there started creeping along. We stayed right behind a truck & a big trailer full of ATV's , and most of the time we couldnt see them at all, even though they were only 20 feet ahead of us. Near the bottom, we passed the Sherriff on his way up to rescue some of the cars full of people near the top & he said the road to Loa was closed due to snow & wind. WE were almost out of Diesel :shock: :? & we had planned to go back to Loa for it, didnt happen. Luckily we ran on fumes down to Salina. 

All in all, it was a good trip, not a drip of slush on the lake.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

WoW! There is not a lot of places to get diesel up there, the marinas sell some 85 octane unleaded but that does not good other than the sleds. Good to hear some fish caught on Saturday to bad no monsters were brought in. If you fish by the weedbeds the perch will be there and they are little bait thieves. Glad you made it back safely that storm on Sunday was a big one!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Now that sounds like a real adventure!

Glad you didn't get stuck.


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm glad i read this, and i'm really glad i turned around about half way up the lake road. I couldn't tell the difference between the shoulder and the road it was drifting so bad. At least i know what i missed out on now.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Christopher30 said:


> I'm glad i read this, and i'm really glad i turned around about half way up the lake road. I couldn't tell the difference between the shoulder and the road it was drifting so bad. At least i know what i missed out on now.


Visibility was terrible. We couldnt see the road at all in front of us, about half way on the road from the lake to the road(about at the summit) is where we ran into the line of trucks. Apparently one of the trucks went off the road, but they didnt really want to try to get it out because visibility was zero , & they didnt really know where they would go anyways. We thought by sitting in the truck for a while, the wind would let up, it just got worse. We actually had to get out of the truck & walk the road(even though it was still hard to see) , & then have the truck follow. It was definately a day to remember & im not really sure I have ever been in that bad of a storm. We were definately relieved when we hit the highway, even thought the fuel gage was on red :lol:


----------



## fishman (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice job on all the fish I want to catch a lake trout but i dont know ney close places beside bear lake


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

At least i have some closure on it now, it takes a hell of a force of nature or some other serious event to stop me from getting to a lake, especially fishlake. I must be getting old becuase 4 or 5 years ago i would've never thought of turning around. We turned around right where it starts to flatten out and almost got stuck on the pavement. I'm glad you made it out, i was sure if we had stayed at the lake saturday night we would've been staying there till monday because that wind was just nasty. Otter wasn't much better.


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

Sounds like you really pillaged them at Fish Lake Stevo, good job. My Bro and I went Up a week ago across from LakeSide marina. Started the first hole to check the water depth and realized how dull my blades where. I figured if its that dull im only gonna drill one hole, so we walked out a little further. Going Ice fishing twice a week really put a wear on my blades and it was the cheapest one at sportmans. Well two hours later finally broke through the ice after several beer breaks. Tied on a small Gitzit with a nite crawler, had my first hit while I was still lowering my line, so I locked it and set the hook, woo hoo a perch just what I needed. I fillet it fast and threw a strip of perch meat on my hook and went back to work. brought home 3 splake and one bow all pan size considering we were only about 15 feet of water.


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

How thick was the ice?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

lionhunter said:


> How thick was the ice?


Bout 24"


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Well I guess it will still be there for me sunday. THANKS


----------

